# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Australia World Cup factbox

## Bluehacks

*Factbox on Australia, who will face Sri Lanka in the cricket World Cup final on Saturday in Barbados.* 
*Captain: Ricky Ponting*
*Coach: John Buchanan*

*Squad: Ricky Ponting, Nathan Bracken, Stuart Clark, Michael Clarke, Adam Gilchrist, Brad Haddin, Matthew Hayden, Brad Hodge, Brad Hogg, Mike Hussey, Mitchell Johnson, Glenn McGrath, Andrew Symonds, Shaun Tait, Shane Watson.*

*World Cup record: 1975 - runners-up; 1979 - first round; 1983 - first round; 1987 - champions; 1992 first round; 1996 -runners-up; 1999 - champions; 2003 - champions*
*Overall playing record: Played: 658, Won: 405, Lost: 227, Tied: 8, No result: 18*

*Highest innings total: 434-4 v South Africa, Johannesburg, 2006*
*Lowest innings total: 70 v New Zealand, Adelaide, 1986; 70 v England, Edgbaston, 1977*
*Most appearances: 325 - Steve Waugh*

*Highest individual score: 181* - Matthew Hayden*
*Leading run-scorer: 10,358 - Ricky Ponting*
*Best bowling: 7-15 - Glenn McGrath v Namibia, 2003*
*Leading wicket-taker: 380 - Glenn McGrath*
*Highest partnership: 237 (4th) - Ricky Ponting and Andrew Symonds v*

* Sri Lanka, Sydney, 2006*
*Most catches by a fieldsman: 127 - Allan Border*
*Most dismissals: 436 - Adam Gilchrist*
*Road to Semi-finals:*

*Group Stage:*
*-- Defeated Scotland by 203 runs.*
*-- Defeated Netherlands by 229 runs.*
*-- Defeated South Africa by 83 runs.*

*Super Eights:*

*-- Defeated West Indies by 103 runs.*
*-- Defeated Bangladesh by 10 wickets.*
*-- Defeated England by seven wickets.*
*-- Defeated Ireland by nine wickets.*
*-- Defeated Sri Lanka by seven wickets.*
*-- Defeated New Zealand by 215 runs.*
*Semi-final*
*-- Defeated South Africa by seven wickets*

*Source:Rediff*

----------

